# Snows and a Pivot?



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

How much does a pivot in a field affect how geese land. I 've got a nice stalked corn field hill top the drops down into a farm pond in the field but the pivot is up on top of the hill. There's trees on the one side of the pond and then the pivot on the other side. I don't know if it'd be worth setting up a spread or not. Any opinions are appreciated!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've seen geese set down right behind a working tractor........ Field equipment doesn't seem to bother them.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd rather deal with the pivot than the trees. Pivot might be a hassle if it runs east-west across the field but if it runs north-south, I'd setup running basically parallel to it.

Alex


----------



## jjb2001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Whatever you do don't set up close enough to put holes in it. I watched some idoits do that and the farm was forever shut off for hunting. Pivots apparently don't operate correctly with lots of extra holes. 
I 've hunted around pivots for a long time in the drought were going thru its the olnyr fields that grew any grain.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Every year we have geese in our feild withe our pivot. Don't shoot at it. Brand new they start at $40,000 for just materials.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the info the pivot runs east west so it'll be interesting if we end up setting there!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If it runs east-west, and it's possible, on a south wind setup north of the pivot and vice versa on a north wind. That way you're not trying to get birds to finish "over" the pivot.

Alex


----------



## neon 58 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have been curious about this as well. A couple of my fields have new irragation rigs this year and one of them is in a fairly small rectangular shaped field and Imo couldn't have been left in a more awkward position as far as trying to decoy birds esp on a south wind. I guess my question would be as far as decoy setup goes would be do you just set your decoys as if there is no rig at all or just try to hunt one side or the other? The farmer would be happy to move it but he was playing with it and burnt a drive motor and its gonna be a bit before he gets it replaced.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I would try to avoid it if possible,especially the spot ya wanna have the birds key on for shooting. Wouldn't bother me one bit to run dcoys under,alongside,etc. to a pivot but having them finish with one really close may be tough.

Alex


----------

